
China’s Nightmarish Citizen Scores Are a Warning for Americans (2015) - wolfgke
https://www.aclu.org/blog/privacy-technology/consumer-privacy/chinas-nightmarish-citizen-scores-are-warning-americans?redirect=blog/free-future/chinas-nightmarish-citizen-scores-are-warning-americans
======
tttrrr333
Ugh what a nightmare of a society, everything you buy and say is tracked and
potentially rated. Losing point for buying computer games? Good lord.

That people are boasting about their "scores" is unfathomable.

~~~
eighthnate
People brag about their FICO scores. What do you think FICO scores are? Just
glorified citizen score.

